# Is Abler Sucraflate legit?



## mrfluffyfeet. (14 October 2016)

Hey ,

So i am having to keep my baby horse on sucralfate forever and i feel importing from Alber will be cheaper , but is it legit?
Anyone used them before? How reliable is delivery ?

http://www.abler.com/gastric-ulcer-treatments/absucralfate 

Thanks!

Amy


----------



## PorkChop (14 October 2016)

I've bought from Abler, probably not for a year now, but had no problems.  Ordered more than once and off the top of my head it took a couple of weeks to get to me.

On the facebook ulcer selling site page there are often abler products if you wanted to try before doing your own order.

Sorry to hear about your baby horse.


----------



## D66 (14 October 2016)

I used them with no problems.


----------



## nikkimariet (14 October 2016)

Used with no problems.

Your vet will be able to procure a license to obtain some for you though. It usually takes mine 2 working days.


----------



## JillA (15 October 2016)

I *think* you are okay if you are using it to treat your own horse. I got some Abrazole for mine while my vet was on holiday. I had to tell him when he next contacted me so he had a full history and although I said "you may not be able to hear about this" he said it was fine.


----------



## popsdosh (15 October 2016)

JillA said:



			I *think* you are okay if you are using it to treat your own horse. I got some Abrazole for mine while my vet was on holiday. I had to tell him when he next contacted me so he had a full history and although I said "you may not be able to hear about this" he said it was fine.
		
Click to expand...

It is a drug you can import at your own risk of being caught as Omeprazole is prescription only so is illegal to import but that doesnt stop them sending it . How do you trust any drug produced and sold from the far east is beyond me. Dont be sucked in by you think your buying from the States as your not  it is shipped from Vanu Atu it is similarly illegal to import into the states as its PO there too.


----------



## JillA (15 October 2016)

The real question has to be if Abler can produce an omeprazole based treatment at half the price, why are we continuing to pay the vastly elevated prices charged for Gastroguard and Peptizole? Oh yes, we don't pay for it, our insurance companies do and spread the cost via higher premiums.


----------



## ihatework (15 October 2016)

JillA said:



			The real question has to be if Abler can produce an omeprazole based treatment at half the price, why are we continuing to pay the vastly elevated prices charged for Gastroguard and Peptizole? Oh yes, we don't pay for it, our insurance companies do and spread the cost via higher premiums.
		
Click to expand...

Asian labour costs and potential lack of adherence to GMP and other applicable regulations ?

I'm not saying don't buy it. I'm not saying the product is bad. I AM saying that if you decide to go that route you should at least be aware of the risks


----------



## Shay (15 October 2016)

Suflcrate isn't omeprazole.  Although not licensed for prescription in horses (like pergolide before prascend came on the market) it is actually available in the UK over the counter as Gaviscon.

Popsdosh and ihatework are, IMO, right in their concerns over medicines regulation, labour costs etc.  But the key ingredient isn't actually an expensive one.  Its the complex process of regulating what is and is not licensed for prescription for any particular species.  If you produce the only named brand of a particular licensed drug you can charge what you like for it.   It doesn't mean that same active ingredient  in other medications intended for other species are not equally effective - only that your vet cannot by law prescribe it.

Importing it against prescription regulations is technically an offence.  But I can't find any CPS guidelines for prosecution or sentencing so I can't really tell how serious it might be regarded if you were caught.  There was a case relatively recently of a racing stable importing medication without license where the trainer was prosecuted - but I think that was in conjunction with other offences as well.


----------



## nikkimariet (15 October 2016)

Shay said:



			Suflcrate isn't omeprazole.  Although not licensed for prescription in horses (like pergolide before prascend came on the market) it is actually available in the UK over the counter as Gaviscon.

Popsdosh and ihatework are, IMO, right in their concerns over medicines regulation, labour costs etc.  But the key ingredient isn't actually an expensive one.  Its the complex process of regulating what is and is not licensed for prescription for any particular species.  If you produce the only named brand of a particular licensed drug you can charge what you like for it.   It doesn't mean that same active ingredient  in other medications intended for other species are not equally effective - only that your vet cannot by law prescribe it.

Importing it against prescription regulations is technically an offence.  But I can't find any CPS guidelines for prosecution or sentencing so I can't really tell how serious it might be regarded if you were caught.  There was a case relatively recently of a racing stable importing medication without license where the trainer was prosecuted - but I think that was in conjunction with other offences as well.
		
Click to expand...

I believe DEFRA gives you a warning at first. I'm not sure what happens thereafter.

Hence my suggestion at buying via your vet who can safely and legally provide the drug now.

It's a shame as I wish I had been able to try it sooner. It may have prevented a lot of heart ache and head ache.


----------

